# Heavy Duty Hay Feeding Panel



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

I had built wooden hanging hay feeders that hold one bale, using some cheaper welded wire from Lowe's. They were holding up ok until last month when they were pretty much destroyed. Spent the money and welded up a new metal panel that fits inside the original wooden frame. Used 3/4 square tube, and 1/4 cold rolled round bar. Drilled 1/4 holes through one side of each side of the tubing so the round bar sits inside the tubes and offset from the edge 1/8 inch so the bars touch so it makes a tighter mesh. Total cost for metal and paint was $175. Super expensive for one panel but it should be pretty much unbreakable the way I welded it! If anyone has any questions about assembly or materials just ask!! Last picture is what's left of old mesh. This is the original post, 
*DIY $35 goat feeder that holds 50-60lb bale*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt it amazing how they can destroy lighter wire? They are hard on fences too! I really like your super strong hay feeder!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oooo. Nice ohlala: I had similar experience with cheep welded wire. I had to upgrade to wooden slats. Much harder to assemble.:dazed:


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

That's great! Someday I hope to upgrade my feeder.. it's fairly sturdy, wooden frame with a piece of wielded wire horse fence to hold back the hay. But I made mine too tall for me to easily reach in and remove or fluff the hay! I will keep this in mind when I redo mine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt it amazing how they can destroy lighter wire? They are hard on fences too! I really like your super strong hay feeder!


Thnkyou! I had been trying to patch that one for a while now and decided it was time to make one they couldn't break!!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

BethJ said:


> That's great! Someday I hope to upgrade my feeder.. it's fairly sturdy, wooden frame with a piece of wielded wire horse fence to hold back the hay. But I made mine too tall for me to easily reach in and remove or fluff the hay! I will keep this in mind when I redo mine. Thanks for sharing!


Hopefully this helps you out when it time for your hay feeder! I imagine the horse wire is a little tougher. I could have just bout a 4x4 feed lot penal from tractor supply but I wanted 2 3/4" square holes to cut down on waste more. And I felt the 1/4 inch bars would last much longer


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

